# Jacksonville Skunked



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Apparently the full moon got you.
Fish fed all night long, weren't hungry the next day.


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

I guess that was it. I can't believe I didn't check the moon phases. I always check all that stuff.

Oh well it's fishing not catchin.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

took the mud out sat. south of the 210 bridge and did not get one bite.


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

> took the mud out sat. south of the 210 bridge and did not get one bite.


See Mark, You have enough sense to not come on here and tell everyone how terrible you did until someone else confesses to their terrible trip.


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

I took my brother out Sunday as well. We didn't have much luck but did manage to catch a couple fish, nothing worth talking about though. :'(


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

forgot to mention that i picked up a new cast net a few weeks ago, its a 1/4" mesh net , i caught some of the biggest mud minnows i have ever seen in it saturday , almost big enough to fillet


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Well I feel compelled to speak up myself. I fished Julington Creek on Friday afternoon and didn't land anything either, although I threw everything in the tackle box. Only a couple bites on topwater later on, although I could've foul-hooked a wake boarding kid!  Hell, if more people chime in we may be able to start up our own club.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Tampa Bay wasn't the best on Saturday either til later on. The reds didn't do anything until we were out of bait at 11 am. Managed to land a nice keeper (although I let him live to fight another day) at the end of our day. As we were leaving, a nice boat got themselves a 30+ incher.

But, before that time, even the guides were getting skunked.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Ya'll got mooned... [smiley=moon.gif]...but at least ya got on the water.
                    
Beats the heck outa yard work.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Ya'll got mooned... [smiley=moon.gif]...but at least ya got on the water.
> 
> Beats the heck outa yard work.


Or studying for an accounting exam


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Well...in the interest of this being a fishing forum, I was lucky enough to catch jacks and ladyfish in Nassau Sound. Surprisingly enough, that is just what we were trying to catch. All caught on fly or spoons.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

I went out yesterday, with a buddy from st auggy, took my boat, launched out of sisters around 945 fished till 4 and got 2 upper slot reds, 1 lower slot red, 3 slot trout,1 rat red, a couple pinfish, a ton of jacks, and two sheepies, 1 at 4 pounds and 1 at 8 pounds. All on live shrimp and 1/4 oz jigheads. will post pics little later when i go to clean the fish, with the rain yesterday didnt feel like ruining the camera.


Alex


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Well rub it in why don't you. ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

If it makes you feel any better, I fished freshwater a bit on Sunday and last night. Got skunked both times. :-[ 

However, Monday evening I went out for a bit and caught 20 bass in about and hour and 15 minutes. Only two were underslot. Strange, huh?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> If it makes you feel any better, I fished freshwater a bit on Sunday and last night. Got skunked both times.  :-[
> 
> However, Monday evening I went out for a bit and caught 20 bass in about and hour and 15 minutes. Only two were underslot. Strange, huh?



thats the way it goes, sometimes you catch nothing while other times you load the boat. i plan on making up for my loss this past weekend the next time i'm out [smiley=chicken.gif] [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------

